# '09 and the '10 burton rulers boots



## Kalo (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a pair of '09 burton ruler boots and i love em. My friend wants to get a pair and i dont know if i should tell him to just get the 2009's or the 2010's. cause is there any difference between the '09 and the '10 burton rulers boots? because i cant see any


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

for the cost, get last yrs, i paid 85 beans


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Have him try some boots on. The only way to tell. Besides, the ruler does not have a rep for being a good boot, quite the opposite.


----------



## Kalo (Aug 13, 2009)

Well there arent alot of choices for size 15's. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got the 09 Rulers, love the lacing system they have but that does not mean they are a good fit for someone else.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Have him try some boots on. The only way to tell. Besides, the ruler does not have a rep for being a good boot, quite the opposite.


Hmmm? I did a lot of research last year before buying my Rulers and they got great reviews in general...the only other boots i'd get assuming they fit properly from Burton would be the Ions...the boot itself works great and is comfy and the speed lacing is nice. It takes a bit of getting used too but once you figure it out i can be all strapped in and ready to go as fast as my skier buddies who just throw their foot in the boot and click some straps.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

ive worn garbage, ive worn bottom barrel, the ruler is far from either

heel fit ... boots pack out ... buy it tight ... do we really know what were doing, can we really control a soft boot

wear them, break em in, enjoy them, then buy a new pair

the seriousness is getting out of hand

boot shape matching binding shape, now theres something something to look into, the way i see it they build boots for bindings, not for the various feet, you buy a length size not a mold size, an arch problem and wide feet are another ballgame


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

.bump4rant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

*Ruler boots!?!*



snoeboarder said:


> ive worn garbage, ive worn bottom barrel, the ruler is far from either
> 
> heel fit ... boots pack out ... buy it tight ... do we really know what were doing, can we really control a soft boot
> 
> ...


when u say arch problems are a different ball game what boots would you say are good for this then. i have driver x atm and are too stiff for my new setup (so i'm told) i have a ride dh 2.2 with burton triads.had rulers before and found them a little tight. any help wud be appreciated.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

so far i really like my 09 rulers and the more i wear them the more comfy they are. I bought them so my big toe was touching pretty good, and now it is barely touching and getting a little better everytime i ride.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love my Rulers. They havent really changed any since getting the speed lacing. I picked up a pair near of the 09s last year near the end of the season that have treated me very well for about 20 days so far.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I like my 09's a lot but they crush my toes ( I have a wide foot) I'm going to be looking for a new pair soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> I like my 09's a lot but they crush my toes ( I have a wide foot) I'm going to be looking for a new pair soon.


ahh that makes sense because i have a wide ish foot and had 06 (i think 06 anyway) rulers and that week my toes were freakin freezing and crushed. what boots r u thinking of looking at? what about the new grails? is the support anygood in these as my ankles are wrecked so i need a bit of support?. and what you guys think of "burton bindings, burton boots"?? is it true or can you successfully mix n match


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

KGB_Ade said:


> ahh that makes sense because i have a wide ish foot and had 06 (i think 06 anyway) rulers and that week my toes were freakin freezing and crushed. what boots r u thinking of looking at? what about the new grails? is the support anygood in these as my ankles are wrecked so i need a bit of support?. and what you guys think of "burton bindings, burton boots"?? is it true or can you successfully mix n match


Yup. My feet a frozen after the first run. I'm going to look at the Nike's and 686 New bal.

When I bought the Rulers my feet felt fine. I guess next time I'll spend more time in the store walking around in them. I need to find a boot for wide feet.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats strange. I tried on a bunch of boots because I have wide feet and the rullers are the ones that I liked best. They were a little tight the first few days but then the packed out nicely to my feet.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Thats strange. I tried on a bunch of boots because I have wide feet and the rullers are the ones that I liked best. They were a little tight the first few days but then the packed out nicely to my feet.


How long did it take to break them in? I've use them about 10 times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

This year I have gone through 09 Hails, 09 Ions, 10 Grails, and 10 Kaijus... and I would choose my 10 Rulers over all of them!!! I didn't know a boot could feel this good until I picked up these bad boys. Don't let the cheap looking liner fool you, the comfort I get from these is way more than any of above boots. It's all about the fit son.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Just bought the rulers in brown and lime. Sweet. But I had to go for a 10 when I am a 9 in everything else. Find them super snugg fit. I know they ll pack out but 9.5 were making my toes numb. Anyone else found this?


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

Picked up a pair, not really on sale.. they came to regular price with taxes and everything included. I'm size 11, picked up 10.5's. Toe is grazing it so it will pack out soon. I usually ride with two pairs of dress socks but now I will buy proper snowboarding socks. Do you guys put any liners for your foot? My old foot aches from the old boots so I decided to just put memory foam heel cups.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowboarder104 said:


> Picked up a pair, not really on sale.. they came to regular price with taxes and everything included. I'm size 11, picked up 10.5's. Toe is grazing it so it will pack out soon. I usually ride with two pairs of dress socks but now I will buy proper snowboarding socks. Do you guys put any liners for your foot? My old foot aches from the old boots so I decided to just put memory foam heel cups.


I have bought a size too big as 9.5 were killing my feet and I'm a 9. Don't really board enuff for them to pack out quickly. So got a 10. As for liners. I bought superfeet green insoles. Awesome. Really make a difference as I snapped my arch bone a few years back on a heavy landing. Ouch. These inners are great. Hope this helps.


----------

